# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  lính gà xin trợ giúp

## Nguyễn Phúc

các bro ơi cho e hỏi ngu tí..e mới làm JDpaint mà cái file thiết kế ngta cho e kích thước 100 giờ e cắt chi tiết ở trong để gép vào mẫu có kích thước 30 mà nó co hình vào xấu qá vậy làm sao để thu nhỏ cái chi tiết lại cho hài hòa với ạ  :Frown:  giúp e với ạ :Frown:

----------


## cnclaser

E cũng có cùng câu hỏi tương tự. Có cụ nào biết giúp ae với ạ

----------


## biết tuốt

gải đáp đây ....................muốn nhanh thì phải từ từ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
bạn chịu khó mò trên youtobe.com   nhiều clip của các bác ấy  post rồi

----------

